# What is the succes rate for artificial insemination on goats?



## Hollywood Goats

The only Nigerian Dwarf goat studding service near me sold their last buck a few months ago, and will not be studding for several months while their junior bucks grow.
So I was thinking of artificial insemination, how successful is it? is it difficult? how is it shipped from http://superiorsemenworks.com? 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RX-0

I know it involves the #1 ranked worst job in the world.

I'm interested to hear the details as well though. It might not be worth the effort of keeping a buck.


----------



## chandasue

I considered it. All the storage equipment is so expensive that I decided against it. Luckily I found someone with bucks to breed my girls to. Someone else told me it's about 50% if you're having someone come out to do it, but if you have all the equipment to store semen, plenty of extra straws and know how to do it yourself it's much better. I don't know what "much better" meant. Timing the heat cycle is everything I guess and it's easier to do that if you don't have to rely on someone driving halfway across the state to get it done.


----------



## Shiloh Acres

Sticking my neck out here ....

I've wondered about something. The lady I got my goats from said it was dangerous to the does and a tiny error could easily kill them. Now I don't know that much about a goat's reproductive system specifically, but what I DO know makes think that that must be some kind of old wives' tale. I think the concern was in getting a tiny bubble of air inside the goat, which could supposedly get into the bloodstream and kill her. I know there can be issues with other species in other stages of pregnancy, but during fertiliization?

If this question is too stupid to be asking on either side, y'all please be kind.    Seemed like as good a time as any with this topic.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Shiloh Acres said:
			
		

> Sticking my neck out here ....
> 
> I've wondered about something. The lady I got my goats from said it was dangerous to the does and a tiny error could easily kill them. Now I don't know that much about a goat's reproductive system specifically, but what I DO know makes think that that must be some kind of old wives' tale. I think the concern was in getting a tiny bubble of air inside the goat, which could supposedly get into the bloodstream and kill her. I know there can be issues with other species in other stages of pregnancy, but during fertiliization?
> 
> If this question is too stupid to be asking on either side, y'all please be kind.    Seemed like as good a time as any with this topic.


No, that's not true.


----------



## Hollywood Goats

I have been reading a lot about it, it sounds like a lot of trouble.

I found someone who is willing to stud my goat!!! and her bucks are beautiful and so are their mother's udder's.

So for now I won't have to AI!


----------



## cmjust0

I've seen it done...looked like a gigantic PITA to me.  And the one I saw done ultimately didn't take, which is apparently very common with goats.

Doe was in a stanchion-ish working/'fitting' rolling cart thingy with her head chained to a chin rest, and she was gritting her teeth pretty good as they worked her over.

I didn't really get warm fuzzies out of it, put it that way.

My view on it is that if you take the best A/I tech and the ugliest, nastiest, stinkiest, _dumbest_ buck on planet earth and compare the two, the A/I tech is a _RANK AMATEUR_ compared to that buck.


----------



## Hollywood Goats

In most cases it is better to go natural, but some people just can't get bucks and have to do AI.


----------



## Shiloh Acres

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Shiloh Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking my neck out here ....
> 
> I've wondered about something. The lady I got my goats from said it was dangerous to the does and a tiny error could easily kill them.
> 
> If this question is too stupid to be asking on either side, y'all please be kind.    Seemed like as good a time as any with this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the answer and for not making fun of me for asking. I was going to be shocked if it WAS true, but I had to ask. She seemed so sure. 

Guess it's moot anyway, since I DO have a buck, and looking forward to seeing what kind of kids he'll throw. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Roll farms

I've read "50-75% success rate" at a couple of different sites.

The variables are doe's age / condition / # of freshenings / where she is in the heat cycle / viability of the semen used / skills of the AI technician....too much left to chance for my taste.

(Although I realize it's an 'only way' for some...)

My bucks generally have 100% success....


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Many of the big time dairy goat breeders to a lot of AI.  I do believe they're AIing their own goats though, and not having a tech do it like is most common for cows.  It's the best way to get good genetics in your herd, and much cheaper than buying a good buck.


----------



## Hollywood Goats

Yeah, once you buy all of the expensive equipment that gives you a higher success rate, it is cheaper and easier.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> Yeah, once you buy all of the expensive equipment that gives you a higher success rate, it is cheaper and easier.


Really all you need is a tank and the gun. The tank is the most expensive thing, and you can get a small one for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Roll farms

I read at a lot of the dairy goat Yahoo groups and even the big time breeders only hit about 80%....they'll lament that they used the last of "so and so dead big time buck" on their best doe and it didn't take.

Many of them have to AI again when the doe recycles.

One guy wrote that his only take every 2nd or 3rd try....

I have better things to do w/ my time....but again, for fancy genetics or if you don't want to keep a buck, it IS an option.  

To each their own, I guess.


----------

